# HTML in Swing Components (JLabel)



## BlackViruZ (13. Jan 2009)

Hallo liebe Community^^

Wie kann ich bei einem JLabel mithilfe von html das Label zentrieren?
Ich habe ziemlich lange mit dem setAlignmentX bzw HorizontalGlue rumgespielt, bis mir aufgefallen ist das dies scheinbar durch das HTML im JLabel (hab eine kleine Spielerei mit einer Überschrift veranstaltet) nutzlos wird.

Jetzt hab ich es mit

```
<div align=center>
```
versucht, aber dies funktioniert nicht - was mich sehr erstaunt;


----------



## Sanix (13. Jan 2009)

du musst <html> tags auch setzen, sonst wird es als normalen Text erkannt.


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Poste mal ein winziges ausführbares Code-Beispiel.


----------



## BlackViruZ (13. Jan 2009)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst <html> tags auch setzen, sonst wird es als normalen Text erkannt.


das <html> tag ist vorhanden, und  andere HTML tags wie <font color="#888888"> werden erkannt


```
package cPaket;

import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.BoxLayout;
import javax.swing.Box;
import java.awt.Dimension;

public class Beispiel extends JFrame {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame x = new Beispiel();
		x.setVisible(true);
	}

	private JLabel htmlBeispiel;

	public Beispiel() {
		super();
		Box cont = Box.createVerticalBox();
		setContentPane(cont);

		htmlBeispiel = new JLabel(
				"<html><div align=\"center\">[b]<font color=red>Funktioniert Nicht!</font>[/b]</div></html>");
		htmlBeispiel.setAlignmentX(CENTER_ALIGNMENT);
		cont.add(htmlBeispiel);
		pack();
		setSize(new Dimension(getSize().width + 50, getSize().height + 30));
	}
}
```

In diesem Codefragment kann man sehen, dass sowohl setAlignmentX(CENTER_ALIGNMENT), als auch <div align="center"> fehlschlägt -.-
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## SvenK (13. Jan 2009)

```
htmlBeispiel = new JLabel("<html><div>[b]<font color=red>Funktioniert Nicht!</font>[/b]</div></html>", JLabel.CENTER);
```

setAlignmentX kann entfallen.

Wobei ich mich nur frage, weshalb du HTML verwendest?


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Das fehlt:


```
htmlBeispiel.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
```

Dafür darfste <div> aus dem HTML rausnehmen.

Sven, AlignmentX braucht er für's BoxLayout.

Ebenius


----------



## BlackViruZ (13. Jan 2009)

SvenK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> htmlBeispiel = new JLabel("<html><div>[b]<font color=red>Funktioniert Nicht!</font>[/b]</div></html>", JLabel.CENTER);
> ```
> 
> ...



In dem Original Program sind Text TEILE gefärbt, nicht der ganze Text, also blieb mir keine Alternative

Danke Ebenius, das hat funktioniert!


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Und funktioniert's nun?

Ebenius

PS: Thread abhaken nicht vergessen.


----------

